# GO GIANTS!!!



## thetrailboss (Oct 30, 2005)

Glad to see *my boys* rollover the Redskins today 36-0.    :flag:  This could be the year I tell 'ya, could be the year :wink:


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 30, 2005)

Eli has become a man before anybody expected him to.  He doesn't have any superstar receivers and giving recognition to all of his receivers while the game is in play and off.

Last week, he showed he could handle the pressure and bring a come back that some veterans in the league can't do.... This week, he just kicked butt and gave their tribute to the late owner.


----------



## Zand (Oct 30, 2005)

After watching the Giants pummel the 'skins, it's time to watch the Pats pummel the Bills with BRUSCHI back!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Glad to see *my boys* rollover the Redskins today 36-0.    :flag:  This could be the year I tell 'ya, could be the year :wink:



Wellington has put the fix in, Superbowl!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 30, 2005)

Been a Giant fan for over 45 years, today's game was GREAT but you guys need to reel it in.  :lol: 

Only a third of the way thru the season. Today it was obvious they were motivated by the emotional tribute to Mara. Beginning to look like getting Eli was a brilliant move, he seems to get better every game. Having Tiki in the backfield and having 3 quality targets to throw to doesn't hurt either. Glad the defense finally stepped up.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> Today it was obvious they were motivated by the emotional tribute to Mara.



Might have had a little something to do with today's game. But this team has just been getting better with every game. Manning, has been gaing more confidence with each game, the Giants have made some good moves with players, and it's all jelling


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 31, 2005)

andyzee said:
			
		

> ski_resort_observer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree 100% but was surprised at Mannings passing stats. 
I guess when your running game is outdoing the total offense of your opponent you don't have to pass much.

I guess I have seen too many times the Giants go out of the barn quickly only to falter along the way. 

When I was a wee little lad I loved the team with YA Tittle, Alex Webster, Joe Morrrison, Del Shofner, Frank Gifford, Rosey Greer,Sam Huff, heck I can name the whole team. The Giants have had some great teams(Simms and company comes to mind) but not like the team from the YA Tittle era.

Don't get me wrong I am loving what I am seeing so far this year.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been a Giants fan for 40+ years (even though I root for the Patriots except for when they play the Giants) and watching Eli (10) scampering around the backfield against the Bronco’s reminded me of Tarkenton.... (the dark years)...

It’s fun to watch a lively offense with balanced running and downfield passing...now if the defense can play consistently week after week, then maybe we can start talking about the playoff’s…

Thanks Wellington!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been a Giants fan for 40+ years (even though I root for the Patriots except for when they play the Giants) and watching Eli (10) scampering around the backfield against the Bronco’s reminded me of Tarkenton.... (the dark years)...

It’s fun to watch a lively offense with balanced running and downfield passing...now if the defense can play consistently week after week, then maybe we can start talking about the playoff’s…

Thanks Wellington!


----------



## Brettski (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, I bleed Blue...BUT Manning was lucky to have such a strong supporting cast  yesterday...he was awful...Not Vinnie and the Jets awful, and he did get the job done, and it's a win.  But the defense and the offensive line are the true heroes of that game

http://www.nj.com/giants/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1130738267222850.xml&coll=1#continue

Manning will get better, but he left several TD's on the field...wide open Plax...puleaze


----------



## JimG. (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been a Giants fan since I can remember...I've learned to not get too excited about their fast starts because they have a habit of coming back to the pack, but...

this team looks very good. Tiki Barber is one of the best all purpose backs in the league. 206 rushing yards is an All-Pro performance. Eli did enough to win and stayed out of the way for the most part. Best news was the defense...they took the Redskins O apart.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 31, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Hey, I bleed Blue...BUT Manning was lucky to have such a strong supporting cast  yesterday...he was awful...Not Vinnie and the Jets awful, and he did get the job done, and it's a win.  But the defense and the offensive line are the true heroes of that game
> 
> http://www.nj.com/giants/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1130738267222850.xml&coll=1#continue
> 
> Manning will get better, but he left several TD's on the field...wide open Plax...puleaze



wow thats rough...you make it sound like the kids throwing interceptions? In actuality he's thrown VERY few in comparision to some of his peers...take Favre yesterday...Tikis having a GREAT year...holding onto the ball...but really to say manning was Awful...thats harsh..wasnt there a 0 on the other teams scoreboard???? To me that says....good job Eli..keep up the good work...
Yesterdays game was a tough test...least it was supposed to be and the Gints ran over that team like a freight train...Mara's death or not they showed they are a contender...Highest scoring offense in the league no??? You certainly arent doing that with an "awful" QB....

M


----------



## Brettski (Oct 31, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> wow thats rough...you make it sound like the kids throwing interceptions?



Well he is...in the end zone no less....

Did you read the link?

He had a passer rating of 51.3%....that needs to get waaaaaaay better if they are going to make some noise.

Hey, don't get me wrong.....this kid is smart, athletic, humble, and is going to an all-star

Read the link....


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 31, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> ...the dark years...



The darkest Giant years were the Craig Morton/Larry Csonka/Parkway Joe Pisarcik era from 1973-1980.  Look it up - their record in those 8 years was 33-84-1.  Yuck......


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 31, 2005)

Who was the quarterback who simply had to take the snap and put his knee down to win the game but instead fumbled, the other team recovered and scored the winning touchdown with like no time on the clock? Was it Joe P. against Philly?

Yea, those years with Fran were strange. The defensive lineman hated trying to catch him... :lol:


----------



## Brettski (Oct 31, 2005)

Doesn't anyone remeber it correctly?

It's Patterson Plank Joe, and it was a hand off to Larry Czonka, who was not thrilled about the call.

The D back that picked it up was Herman Edwards of the Eagles.

The offensive coordinator was fired the next day...

I got a link somewhere...

And I remeber watching that game....


----------



## JimG. (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes, it was "Jersey Joe" Pisarcik who authored one of the sorriest gaffs in NFL history. I think that was the year that Giants fans were burning season tickets outside the stadium.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 31, 2005)

The Miracle of the Meadowlands.......

I was living in the dorms and we were laying it on the Jets fans who had just lost to Buffalo (I think) to miss the 1978 playoffs, and the Giants were going to beat Philly in a HUGE upset.  But then Joisey Joe's handoff hit Csonka in the butt, it took one bounce right into Herm Edwards' arms, he ran into the endzone and the Giants lose humiliatingly - again.  The next day a NY Post article asked rhetorically if that was the way the coaches had drawn it up on the Giants "blackboard of buffoonery"......


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 31, 2005)

The Giants are playing well at this point in the season. Did I say I was a Vikings fan :blink: . What a year for them..Tough year to be a viking fan.


----------



## bill9009 (Oct 31, 2005)

You have to give it up for jay feely also, he only missed one field goal, out of 6 i think, 

plus i had feely and the giants defense on one of my fantasy teams, so they earned me 40+ points alone!!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2005)

I've got a problem with the Giants lately. I used to be a big fan, new every player, knew all the stats. Last few years I kind of lost interest. All of the sudden, it's a whole new team. Is it me or do they have a ton of new players this year?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2005)

andyzee said:
			
		

> All of the sudden, it's a whole new team. Is it me or do they have a ton of new players this year?



No, lots of new players.  Living in Boston for two years without Cable = no Giants.  So now I'm back in the flow and there is a new coach (kudos), Quarterback (double kudos), and some decent offensive guys (that Plaxico guy :roll:  Sorry...).  

Still got Tiki Barber and Michael Strahan.  :beer:


----------



## Brettski (Nov 3, 2005)

It's a long plane ride from NY to Frisco...line opened up at 9 1/2....this is not good....


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> It's a long plane ride from NY to Frisco...line opened up at 9 1/2....this is not good....



Definitely a trap game for the Giants...if they're for real they have to win this game.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 7, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Brettski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I'm convinced they're for real. The reasons:

1) They win a road game against a bad team after an emotional win the week before. Poor Giant's teams would have certainly lost this game.

2) End of first half, 4th down and a 1/2 yard for a 1st down. Poor Giants teams would have called an unimaginative running play for no gain. Instead, Coughlin goes for it all and the Giants score on a gorgeous pass play to Shockey. That was the game winner!

3) Second half, 1st down, ball on the 49er's 2 yard line. Time for a typical Giants red zone meltdown? Nope; one running play, the O line moves the entire right side of the 49er's D out of the way and Jacobs scores.

4) The defense is starting to play well.

Looking good!


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2005)

EDIT: http://www.nj.com/giants/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1131342763193170.xml&coll=1



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> OK, I'm convinced they're for real. The reasons:
> 
> 1) They win a road game against a bad team after an emotional win the week before. Poor Giant's teams would have certainly lost this game.



Did it feel that way?  Hell I thought they were one or two plays away from losing that game....



> 2) End of first half, 4th down and a 1/2 yard for a 1st down. Poor Giants teams would have called an unimaginative running play for no gain. Instead, Coughlin goes for it all and the Giants score on a gorgeous pass play to Shockey. That was the game winner!



Yeah, Thank god shockey didn't drop that one...which is usually the case...AND manning overthrew him on that play...some many plays that were a matter of inches...



> 3) Second half, 1st down, ball on the 49er's 2 yard line. Time for a typical Giants red zone meltdown? Nope; one running play, the O line moves the entire right side of the 49er's D out of the way and Jacobs scores.



This IS the 9er's remember....and You have to like Brandon....now if some one could teach *how* to run....



> 4) The defense is starting to play well.



Finally...but the did have another dropped INT....



> Looking good!



Hardly....here are some stats though....

Total Yards: 344
Sacks Againts: 0 (That's a big #)
Sacks against 9ers: 3
Penalties: 10-81 yeards (bad, very bad)


quote of the day...

In the NFC, Where teams are imploding, a victory, no matter how ugly, goes a long way....

Next up:  Vikes in the Meadowlands...

If this is a blow out...then I'll relax a little...

Betcha Jet tickets will be easy to come by.

PS Finally a Monday night game to watch...

Now if only the Eagles had Brett Farve....


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 7, 2005)

*A nightmare?*

I had a dream last night where the Giants traded several key players, big bucks and draft choices for Terrell Owens. I woke up in a sweat happy to realize it was just a dream(nightmare).


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't think there is a team in the league that will take him....although Coughlin would kick his a$$


----------



## JimG. (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: A nightmare?*



			
				ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> I had a dream last night where the Giants traded several key players, big bucks and draft choices for Terrell Owens. I woke up in a sweat happy to realize it was just a dream(nightmare).



That sounds horrible!

I give the Eagles alot of credit for suspending Owens, even though it may have cost them their game yesterday...what a jerk!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 7, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> quote of the day...
> 
> In the NFC, Where teams are imploding, a victory, no matter how ugly, goes a long way....



In the end, it's all that matters. They won, I'm happy.


----------



## Paul (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: A nightmare?*



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> ski_resort_observer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Despite the fact that the Birds lost last night, I was encouraged to see them play as a team, instead of 52 + 1.

I seriously hope T. whO? is keyshawned for the remainder of the season. Rather see my team go 4-12 without him, than 12-4 with him.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> In the end, it's all that matters.



True, very true



> They won, I'm happy.



I would say relieved is pretty much how I'm feeling this Monday...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 7, 2005)

Beating Washington during an emotional week, then go to San Francisco and win decidedly on the road, it appears the offense is playing well and the defense is coming together.  Leads me to believe that Coughlin is a pretty damn good head coach.  Next Game please…


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2005)

Next up:  The Vikes at the swamp

Anyone got tickets?


----------



## SkiDog (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: A nightmare?*



			
				Paul said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree...im totally no Eagles fan, but that guy is WAY outta line....I know Micheal Jordan used to say "theres no I in team, but there is one in WIN". but man T.O. is pushing the limits...dump him he's a moralle destructor.......

M


----------



## SkiDog (Nov 8, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a team in the league that will take him....although Coughlin would kick his a$$



I didnt want to quote the long response, but man you're pretty tough on the Gaints for someone who says there a fan. what do they have to make no mistakes? In my world they are in first place...and WINS are WINS.....Theres no pictures on scorecards..

M


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2005)

EDIT:  Anypne see this?
http://www.tampatrib.com/MGBDTH4LPFE.html
http://www.tampabays10.com/news/news.aspx?storyid=20890

Tough on the Giants?  I've been a Giants fan all my life...it's still a very long season...and the hardest part of their schedule is just coming up

They also have 4 road games in the last 6 weeks...if you remember Eli just won his first road game...ever.....They get 2 home games...vikes, then the Eagles...and if you think the Eagles are gonna roll over and die..forget it...

Plus they lost to the Cowgirls when the couldn't stop a OT Drive....

True Giants fans are a bit more realistic...Hey, I'm happy...do they look like world beaters?

No, not until both the offense AND defense start to click.

Sunday, 11/13 1:00 PM ET FOX VIKINGS  
Sunday, 11/20 1:00 PM ET FOX EAGLES  
Sunday, 11/27 4:15 PM ET FOX at Seahawks  
Sunday, 12/4 1:00 PM ET FOX COWBOYS  
Sunday, 12/11 4:05 PM ET FOX at Eagles  
Saturday, 12/17 5:00 PM ET CBS CHIEFS  
Saturday, 12/24 1:00 PM ET FOX at Redskins  
Saturday, 12/31 8:00 PM ET ESPN at Raiders


----------



## SkiDog (Nov 8, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> EDIT:  Anypne see this?
> 
> http://www.tampabays10.com/news/news.aspx?storyid=20890
> 
> ...



It is a very long season I agree...but first place is first place..I dont think ANY TRUE Giants fan EVER thought they'd be where they are right now...

As for the Eagles...I think with the loss of T.O. the tide sways more in Giants favor...we have a lot of options on offense...the Eagles really only had that ONE tool...I dont think they'll lose to the Cowgirls...and they'll crush the Redskins AGAIN...Eli got over the road win "hump", it'll only get better..that kid truly looks like the "real deal" to me..

Oh im not trying to start anything Brett, just thought a little overly critical even after wins...wins are wins...plain and simple...it doesnt have to be pretty, or be a HUGE yardage game...its a WIN..

M


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2005)

Did you watch the Colts last night?

Did you draw any parallels between the teams or the brothers?

Neither did I

EDIT: Dog, where do you live?


----------



## SkiDog (Nov 8, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Did you watch the Colts last night?
> 
> Did you draw any parallels between the teams or the brothers?
> 
> ...



Well i DONT think Eli is his brother by any stretch of the imagination, however I think he could be that good. If you remember Peyton didn't put up huge stats first couple seasons, so i'm not too worried. I just think the kids good...

We've discussed this before...im in Denville...we're "neighbors"..

M


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2005)

Minnesota 24 Final    
  NY Giants 21 

Sorry guys had to put this up..Its been a long year for Viking fans.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 13, 2005)

No worries... :roll:

The Giants beat themselves today...I had to turn it off...it was pretty bad to watch...they really sucked today.  Need to work on special teams.  And Shockey, WTF were you thinking letting that 3rd Quarter possible interception go?  They did get some good calls, but with two run back TD punts, a couple of interceptions, they were deep in a hole...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 13, 2005)

They almost came thru at the end after they pretty much handed the game to the Vikes. Bright spot, once again, was the defense.


----------



## Bosefius (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry to the G-fans in here, but I have to say I'm happy with Eli's performance today.  I can not let go his drafting week stunt he and his father pulled with the Chargers.  I will never route for him or his record obsessed brother who can not pass up any opportunity to run up the score.  I have little respect for any of the Mannings, no matter how good they are.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2005)

Bosefius said:
			
		

> Sorry to the G-fans in here, but I have to say I'm happy with Eli's performance today.  I can not let go his drafting week stunt he and his father pulled with the Chargers.  I will never route for him or his record obsessed brother who can not pass up any opportunity to run up the score.  I have little respect for any of the Mannings, no matter how good they are.


I don't have a problem with what he did..It was just business.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 14, 2005)

Yesterday's loss was one big letdown for the Giants that brought them back to reality.I just hope they can learn from it and build on it. Some time a loss such as yesterday's is just what a team needs to make them tougher.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 14, 2005)

Just...too...ill....to...talk.....


I can't find Eli's passing rating...anyone have it?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 14, 2005)

Hate to say it, but typical Giants! I decided to stay unimpressed through the first half and they looked good at 6-2.

As soon as I'm interested in watching, they lay an egg. Same old Giants!


----------



## Brettski (Nov 14, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Hate to say it, but typical Giants! I decided to stay unimpressed through the first half and they looked good at 6-2.



Haven't I been trying to be the voice of reason?

How many quarters has the defense pitched a shutout now (in TD's)

11?

Still can't find Eli's passer rating


----------



## Brettski (Nov 14, 2005)

47.9

For yesterdays game

Overall, he is 

77.3


----------



## Brettski (Nov 21, 2005)

OK, a game they were suppose to win...no Mcnabb or TO...I they had to make it close....

They better play 60 minutes in Seattle....after that...the cowgirls and the Tuna return to the swamp...


----------



## Brettski (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh, and Eli's rating was like a 130 yesterday....

http://www.nj.com/columns/ledger/izenberg/index.ssf?/base/columns-0/1132551879123170.xml&coll=1


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, I was gonna say that Eli played a much better game yesterday.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 23, 2005)

LET's GO Bronco's!!!


----------



## Brettski (Nov 23, 2005)

Good Atlanta and detroit is the early game...having a 2:00 dinner time tomorrow....so I can pass out in front of the tube and watch the cowgirls get smoked....now who do I want in the early game.....


----------



## Brettski (Nov 23, 2005)

it's gotta be Detroit...but that's never gonna happend...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 23, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Good Atlanta and detroit is the early game...having a 2:00 dinner time tomorrow....so I can pass out in front of the tube and watch the cowgirls get smoked....now who do I want in the early game.....



You want Detroit to win...Atlanta may be a wild card candidate and that could hurt the Giants if they don't win the division.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 23, 2005)

Seattles 8-2 and undefeated at home.

OK, they pull that one off, then I will start to believe...until them it's still scratching and clawing to just get in the dance...

How bad have the Jets become?  They are thinking of starting Rutgers U for their next home game instead...


----------



## John84 (Nov 27, 2005)

Crazy game today.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2005)

Tough loss...three missed field goals is bad...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2005)

That was a painful loss, I was thinking of you guys when I was watching the game...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2005)

If you could take the crowd out of it, it would have been a totally deferent game.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm getting a feeling of DejaVu with this years Giants. The 86 Giants used to own the 3rd quarter, this years Giants rule the 4th. Granted they're not as dominating as the 86 Giants, but hope they get there by next year. This year has been a big improvement.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 28, 2005)

too.....much.....pain......

must...go....hunt.....zebras


*3 TIMES TO WIN....3 TIMES*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## JimG. (Nov 28, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> too.....much.....pain......
> 
> must...go....hunt.....zebras
> 
> ...



They're my team and I love them...

and I hate them too! Not even gonna blame the refs.

They had three chances and blew it.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 28, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Brettski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They did good, the kicker blew it!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 28, 2005)

Trying to look on the bright side, they still have a good record, losses like this can put alittle fire in the sea of complacency. 

How will Feeney do next game? Will he suffer a loss of confidence that will result in shaky kicking for the rest of the season??


----------



## Brettski (Nov 28, 2005)

That's Feely...and he's basically been perfect...

Saw him at the preseason Giant vs Jet game...he was consistantly booting them from 54, 56 yards...dead center half way through the up rights...I have no idea how he could be short on 45... I thought the kick was good when he let the last one go....16 penalties for 114 yards...

No where in the paper do they discuss the int thrown by Eli to what seemed to be a direct pass at the 5 to the defender....and Fox never showed a replay...


This game shouldn't have even been close...


----------



## Brettski (Nov 28, 2005)

And I'll tell you what else...instead of just trying to get the ball in the middle of the field, Coughlin should have been trying for a touchdown.....

But with Feely, I betcha he thought it was automatic....


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 28, 2005)

How can you expect to win with 11 offensive penalties?  Blaming the kicker is one way I suppose, obviously he is not cut out for the NFL...


----------



## Brettski (Nov 30, 2005)

GOOD LORD, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

They've installed the Giants as 3 point favorites....


----------



## bill9009 (Dec 4, 2005)

feely strikes again, at least they won this time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2005)

I was so :angry: at that fieldgoal...the boys should have won it at least 20-10 if not 27-10.


----------



## RIDEr (Dec 4, 2005)

Good thing they have a great Defense... Otherwise, the game would have been over in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2005)

a win is a win, but...

*27.9%?*


Defense does win games though..and guess who got beat on their TD?

Deloatch

I think he got benched after that


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 5, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> How will Feeney do next game? Will he suffer a loss of confidence that will result in shaky kicking for the rest of the season??



Guess we know the answer to that questions. Hopefully he can turn his thing around.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2005)

A fairly typical Giants/Cowboys game...low scoring, alot of offensive ineptitude, big time defense.

This was a game tailor made for the Giants to lose in the last minute. But they won instead.

Eli was horrible, Feely is in la-la land.

Tiki is one of the best, defense is now big time.

They won; they're in first place. Can't ask for more.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Can't ask for more.



How can you go from looking like an all star stud, to Joe Pisarchik?

How many times on the replays dod you see wide open receivers?

I remeber 1 play where Shockey was wide open in the end zone....

It also did't help that when the receiving corp  was hit in the hands that they dropped a lot of balls...

Going to visit the Eagles and then the Cheifs at home...

http://www.giants.com/gameday/schedule.asp

they better get it together


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 5, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not saying they played well yesterday, but man a wins a win...I guess for you not to knock them in any way it has to be a PERFECT game in every aspect...certianly Eli's WORST game, but they WON....plain and simple...a team is a sum of all the parts.....

M


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, Eli was bad...but somehow they won anyway.

I've seen countless Giants/Cowboys games over the years just like this one, except the Giants usually lost those games. 

I'll take it.

I shouldn't do this, but:

Giants/Eagles-Eagles are toast, just playing out the string at this point. Won't matter it's a road game, Giants dominate.

Giants/Chiefs-won't matter it's at home, Chiefs are a tough team. This will be a nail biter, a pick 'em.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Giants/Eagles-Eagles are toast




NOOOOOO

Man are we screwed now.....


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Im not saying they played well yesterday, but man a wins a win...I guess for you not to knock them in any way it has to be a PERFECT game in every aspect...certianly Eli's WORST game, but they WON....plain and simple...a team is a sum of all the parts.....
> 
> M



A W is a W..and the defense looked like the best D in the league right now...AND Defense wins games...BUT you still have to score, and you can't have tiki run all day...yesterday was his 2nd most carries ever...once they realize you can't pass (which they did in the 4th quarter) they'll just t off on you.

To be Perfect on Offense?...hell I'd settle for sub par right now....if they don'y fix it soons, and they do win the division...it's gonna be a short ride....

If Eli is firing on all cylinders....(That's If)...they could possibly win the whole dang thing....if he throws for 400 yards and the Defense is as good as they were yesterday....it could be the Manning Bowl....how cool would that be...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Man are we screwed now.....



More so than you can possibly imagine :lol: .


----------



## Paul (Dec 6, 2005)

Ugh, I don't think you need worry about the birds at all. When thay can't find the heart to play a game on Monday night, against a team from the Left Coast, in the snow, while retiring the number of possibly the best DE of all time....


'scuse me, I need to puke again.... uke:


----------



## JimG. (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, the Eagles looked really bad last night...so bad the game became unwatchable. 

The question is, are they now down and out for good or will they just be really pissed when they play the Giants?


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 6, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Eagles looked really bad last night...so bad the game became unwatchable.
> 
> The question is, are they now down and out for good or will they just be really pissed when they play the Giants?



Id vote down and out...the giants D is looks awesome and Eli is coming off the WORST stat game of his season. I bet he looks to go BIG Sunday against the birds, plus thats a HUGE rivalry even if neither team is in the race or not. Should be good..but gosh the Eagles looked horrible last night...morale must be at an all time LOW....

Bring it on...

M


----------



## Paul (Dec 7, 2005)

Stick the fork in 'em, that be one done turkey...


----------



## Brettski (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn that was close///6 yard line, 3 yard line, 9 yard line...and all they could do was kick field goals?

Pathetic....wait till Eli has to play in a big game....like next week....


----------



## JimG. (Dec 13, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Damn that was close///6 yard line, 3 yard line, 9 yard line...and all they could do was kick field goals?
> 
> Pathetic....wait till Eli has to play in a big game....like next week....



I just calmed down enough to post about it. Eli looked bad again, especially at crunch time which used to be his spotlight. At least Feely kicked well and won the game for them.

Chiefs are gonna be tough, especially the way they lost to the Cowboys.

What's with all the false starts and illegal procedure calls? Coughlin is going to have a stroke if that keeps up.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 13, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> especially the way they lost to the Cowboys.



Explain to me how THAT happened?


----------



## Brettski (Dec 15, 2005)

Someone just gave me 3 tickets for Saturday Nights game...50 yard line, under the overhang...televisions and heaters

I think section 111

http://www.meadowlands.com/GiantsSeating.asp


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 15, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Someone just gave me 3 tickets for Saturday Nights game...50 yard line, under the overhang...televisions and heaters
> 
> I think section 111
> 
> http://www.meadowlands.com/GiantsSeating.asp



Nice...hope the D can hold up this weekend..they took a couple HUGE hits with Pierce and Joseph..

M


----------



## Brettski (Dec 15, 2005)

Not only that, they have 2 starting OLineman out as well....

Eli better let the ball go quickly....


----------



## bill9009 (Dec 17, 2005)

CAN YOU SAY TIKI!!!!!

Thank god for him and the D, Eli still looks real rough though. It looks like feely has his head back in the game as well.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 17, 2005)

Madacascar: "All hail the NY Giants"

It's going to be a short playoff run


----------



## Brettski (Dec 19, 2005)

I still can't find it...anyone got Eli's passer rating for the game?

Entering the Game, Brooks Bollinger had a higher rating...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2005)

Eli was bad again...throws off his back foot too much. But it didn't matter.

Tiki is THE MOST underrated player in the league. Everyone was talking about Larry Johnson (who had a great game), but Tiki showed everyone who's boss. Amazing effort and heart.

He should be league MVP.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 19, 2005)

I asked my wife to tape the game so I could watch it when I got back from them game....

She forgot....


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, all good things must come to an end - bye bye to da Jints for another year.  Eli needs some more time to ripen.......

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/recap;_ylt=AmCkML_sw2V0abqFHP33oOtDubYF?gid=20060108019


----------



## JimG. (Jan 9, 2006)

They were bad yesterday from what I hear...glad I was skiing.

The defense was really hobbled by injuries in the end, and their secondary needs help.

Anyway, now that the Giants are history, I can reveal my real Super Bowl pick...New England makes it a 3peat, the first in history.

Just don't see any other team including Indy who can beat them.


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 9, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Eli was bad again...throws off his back foot too much. But it didn't matter.


It's genetic.  His brother can't perform in big games either.  He looked awful, along with the rest of the team.  Talk about not showing up to play.

Willie McGinest has found the fountain of youth!
Pats rule!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 9, 2006)

Watched two minutes of the game yesterday when I got back from skiing.  What a disgrace :roll:  Now time for the infamous New England Sports adage: "there's always next season!" :lol:


----------

